# PPB this weekend 8/9 Dec



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

What?? Friday arvo and no PPB trips posted?

I'm heading out Sunday morning at least, probably somewhere down the peninsula way, likely to be off Safety Beach if there's nobody else going. Anyone?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Would love to join you but the work monster has me in its grasp  and the weather looks great for this weekend.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

could be interested mate...

weather on Sunday looks average though... I had plans for tomorrow which have now changed (freakin' banks mummble mummmble)

haven't yakked off Safety Beach - where you thinking of heading.. and how far out ??


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Was going to be staying at Safety Beach, not likely now. That means the choice of location is wide open.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

where are you based Rodman ???

I was thinking maybe a Sunnyside session ??

keen to get out there again..


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Make it Sunnyside then. Sunday at 5am or thereabouts. All welcome of course.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Rodman said:


> Make it Sunnyside then. Sunday at 5am or thereabouts. All welcome of course.


I'm still keen for tomorrow.. had a great day on the water today.. but not many in the boat..


----------

